# THEY'RE GETTIN' BIGGER at Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina
May 17, 2018*






*MONDAY - May 14th*
*Capt. Stephen Boriskie* - I was lucky that I was to be fishing today, but being able to fish today while wading with lures just put the icing on the cake for me. Just when I thought things couldnâ€™t get any better, I stuck three solid trout on my first wade on ye ole TTF Killer Hustler! What a fine start to two days on the water with the Matt S. party. However, even after a fine start, todayâ€™s efforts with artificial baits turned out becoming a true grind. Weâ€™ll go at them again on Tuesday and will hope for better results.

*Capt. Doug Russell* - With the nice weather weâ€™re having, and with area bay waters continuing to get a little bit warmer each day, we had good trout bite this morning over grass and sand pockets. Larger trout are starting to show! Come and get â€˜em!

*Capt. Cody Spencer* - Today started out really slow with todayâ€™s guests, Bob and Jeff. We just couldnâ€™t seem to find an active bite to save our life - it was that kind of a day! However, our luck turned around late in the day on our very last stop. Both of the guys were able to pull out a full trout limit each, along with about five nice black drum to add to the box. To top off todayâ€™s catch, Bob managed to land a blowfish to add to the mystery of the day! Go figure!

*Capt. Kevin Matula* - Good wade trip today with long time customers of Bay Flats Lodge who are in the banking industry. It was never a dull moment, from Joe and Keith trading jabs about fishing all day, to that look on Joe's face when a big sow trout threw the hook right before the net. Good times were had by all!






​
*Capt. Todd Jones* - First time customers with Bay Flats Lodge, Dan, Allan, and Justin stacked up some fish. Iâ€™m sure there are other names for it, but I dubbed it the Cinco Slam after they had at least one each of the big five species. (Red, trout, flounder, black drum, and sheepshead) Reds to 25â€, trout to 21â€, along with drum and flounder in the 20â€ range. It took us a minute to find â€˜em, but the guys were patient and they were rewarded with some big pulls and a really solid box of fish. Hope our half-day on Tuesday is just as good! Thanks for a fun day guys!

*TUESDAY - May 15th*
*Capt. Cooper Hartmann* - The past couple days have not necessarily produced the results we typically look for, but todayâ€™s crew managed a couple of really solid trout for their hard efforts. Weâ€™re starting to see bigger trout on almost a daily basis along our part of the coast, and I canâ€™t help but think that this trend will only continue throughout May, and possibly into June, as well. Come and give it a try!






​
*Capt. Stephen Boriskie* - The past two days I have been so relaxed on the water I forgot it was my job! Seriously though, while the bite has been off on artificial lures for me yesterday and today, it was so much fun being back in the water. The past two weeks, in fact, I have had wade fishermen chunking soft plastic lures and we have gone old school to some extent. Because our Bay Flats Lodge was founded on the avid angler in the water trying to trick the fish with lures of every kind, I want to challenge you, my FB friends who are our BFL customers, to call us out on this style of fishing and book a trip with me throwing lures. Do it in the next two months and I will throw in a $50 in credit to our Bay Flats Pro Shop for your party. I promise you will come to appreciate being immersed in the fish, and might even discover a new passion that you never knew existed.

*Capt. Billy Freudensprung* - Had a great two days fishing with the guys from the Matt S. party. Wading the first day was a little tough. Second day they opted to fish out of the boat. Better results with their limit of trout and some drum thrown in the mix. Great times, and weâ€™re certainly looking forward to them coming back again to Bay Flats Lodge.

*Capt. Cody Spencer* - Todays crew of three from the banking industry invested their time wisely by finishing up their trout limits prior to 8:00AM, which left plenty of time for them to catch a bonus redfish, and even a few catfish to top things off. If only it were this easy every day! Oh well, thatâ€™s why itâ€™s called â€œfishingâ€, and not â€œcatchingâ€, and any day spent out on the water is a good day!

*Capt. â€˜Lil John Wyatt* - The husband and wife team from the Paul T. party had great showing on their half-day trip this morning. We had a blast, plus had an opportunity to make some lasting memories that will not soon be forgotten. The trout bite was on the moment we set the power pole, and we managed some black drum to throw into the mix. Fun times at Bay Flats Lodge!






​
*Capt. Todd Jones* - â€œFish in a Barrelâ€ - Today was a half-day trip on day two with the Wells Fargo group. I had the pleasure to fish with Allan again, and he brought â€œdead eyeâ€ Bob along for the ride. Started out a little slow, but when the bite turned on, Bob couldnâ€™t miss. I joked that he was catching them like â€œfish in a barrelâ€, not because the bite was that fast, but because he caught every single one within a 5ft radius. Left or right 10ft of the spot and the cork just bobbed there with no action. But, once he got dialed in, it was a fish catching clinic, with trout to 20â€. Allen, being the gracious host, gave way and enjoyed the show, while adding a couple of solid trout of his own, as well as three nice redfish to 24â€. We headed in around 11:00 with a nice box of fish. I hope all enjoyed their first trip with Bay Flats Lodge, and hope to see everyone again next year!

*WEDNESDAY - May 16th*
*Capt. Stephen Boriskie* - There are bad days and there are good days and then there are days like today that you hold close. With a decreasing South wind then shifting to the Southwest Mother Nature gave us a gift that I will undoubtedly compare all days moving forward. Aside from that wonderful weather and calm winds and really genuine folks that I hosted today, this was to be one for good memories all the way around. Not only did my two newbies get their first trout, but they also caught their first redfish as well. It was a day of firsts and a day of memories made on the salt water down here in the good old middle coast of Texas at Bay Flats Lodge. I sure hope you are on the list of folks that we will be fishing with in the next couple of days, because if this weather holds it could be the best time of your fishing life.

*Capt. Doug Russell* - I had another fun day today with my party. The weather was beautiful, and so were todayâ€™s results. My three-man party ended the day with limits of trout, two bonus reds, and enough black-drum for everyone to have some to take home. Iâ€™m just hoping this weather holds out for a while!






​
*Capt. Jeremy McClelland* - Todayâ€™s party consisted of three guests from the tire industry. We got into a strong bite of solid trout, and everyone ended up with their limit. We had great weather today, and the guys enjoyed themselves out on the water with some fairly steady action. The size of the trout is increasing all the time, and it seems that each day weâ€™re seeing a little more weight to them, as well.

*Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina*
*A Corporate Destination*​
If youâ€™re seeking an unparalleled way to take your corporate outing to the next level, we invite you to experience Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina. Youâ€™ll recognize a sense of style the moment you drive onto the property. A quiet location, manicured grounds, a first-class lodge at the edge of San Antonio Bay, and a warm, friendly staff all add up to low-key luxury for you and your corporate party.

A well-planned logistical setup allows us to provide our guests with a unique level of fishing and hunting services not normally experienced elsewhere. You wonâ€™t be transported to and from a public boat ramp, and you wonâ€™t be expected to leave your vehicle unattended in a potentially unsafe surrounding. The layout of the resort offers our guests the enjoyment of immediate access to a waterside marina that houses all of the guide boats within just a few steps of the resort.

We are confident we will become your choice corporate getaway destination. Weâ€™re within equal driving distance from Houston, Austin, or San Antonio, and even a shorter distance from Corpus Christi International Airport. We look forward to welcoming you and your corporate party to the preferred lodge on the Texas coast, where youâ€™re always within casting distance of pure pleasure and relaxation.






​
*UPCOMING EVENTS*​*TODAY! May 17th - Combat Marine Outdoors*
In Barkettâ€™s absence, Bay Flats Lodge has volunteered to serve as host to this yearâ€™s annual luncheon event for the Combat Marine Outdoors organization. Their program serves as a vehicle to demonstrate to these Marines, Sailors, and other service members that there are tens of thousands of patriotic Americans who truly care about these brave warriors and are willing to show their appreciation and support by providing once-in-a-lifetime outdoor adventures in some of the most incredible places in the world. It will be our honor and our privilege to host the members of such a fine organization.

*CCA Texas - S.T.A.R. Tournament 2018*
_May 26th through September 3rd, 2018_
Just like your lure presentation, CCA is always working to improve the CCA Texas STAR Tournament. This year we are rolling out our brand new CCA Texas Guides Division. The addition of this division DOES NOT affect any other part of the tournament and guides are still ineligible in other divisions. It is the hope of Texas STAR and CCA Texas to be able to reward Texas fishing guides who support marine conservation, and empower them to help recruit more anglers into the CCA mission through this new division. The division winner will be taking home a new 26â€™ Mowdy Cat, Mercury 225hp ProXS OptiMax outboard, and custom Coastline trailer. 
http://www.bayflatslodge.com/cca-donations

*BFL FISHING SPECIALS​**Augustâ€™s â€œBeat the Heatâ€ Fishing Special*
*** Live Bait NOT Included ***
2 Guests Per Boat = $ 368.00 Per Guest
3 Guests Per Boat = $ 300.00 Per Guest
4 Guests Per Boat = $ 282.00 Per Guest
Your Bay Flats Lodge Fishing Special Package Includes (per guest) - Overnight Lodging and Texas Hotel Occupancy Tax, Appetizers and Dinner, Hot Breakfast Buffet, Boat Lunch, and Fish Processing.

*BFL's Grass Roots Wade Fishing with Lures Special*
We're getting back to the basics by offering a special deal to all of the wading and artificial enthusiasts out there. When you book 3 wading with artificial bait trips in 2018, you will receive your 4th wading with artificial bait trip in 2018 FREE! 
- The 4th FREE trip ONLY includes one free full-day of wade fishing with artificial baits for 4 anglers in one boat.
- The 4th FREE trip does NOT include free lodging and meals.
- One full-day of wade fishing with artificial bait constitutes one trip toward your goal.
- All trips must be taken prior to December 31, 2018.
- Offer not valid on trips booked prior to April 1, 2018; only valid on trips booked between April 1, 2018, and December 15, 2018









*Hereâ€™s What a Few of Our Recent Guests Had To Sayâ€¦*​_Positive reviews from my party on all of your fishing guides. I personally fished with Capt. Cody Spencer, and he was fantastic! - *Jeff B. 5/15/18*

Capt. Todd Jones was great! All the meals were very good! - *Justin G. 5/15/18*

The entire staff at Bay Flats is wonderful - they make you feel welcomed as soon as you step out of your car. The last time we were at the lodge was six months ago, and the girls at the lodge remembered us! You can't get much better than Capt. Garrett Wygrys! We're repeat customers and will continue to request Capt. Garrett for as long as he's at Bay Flats. We just did a day trip this time, but breakfast before and lunch on the boat was so good! And from previous experience, I was wishing I had gotten to eat the pork chops, they're the best you'll ever have! The lodge and grounds are always well maintained and clean. Bay Flats is turning into a 2-3 trips a year for Blake and I, and we thank you for allowing us to make wonderful memories doing the things we love - hunting and fishing! We're already planning another duck hunt this year, and possibly another fishing trip. Thank you again, and see you soon! - *Heather W. 5/15/18*_

*Five-Day Weather Forecast​**Thursday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Sunny. Record high temperatures expected. High 87F. Winds S at 10 to 20 mph.
*Friday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Abundant sunshine. Near record high temperatures. High 86F. Winds S at 10 to 20 mph.
*Saturday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Sunshine along with some cloudy intervals. High 87F. Winds SSE at 15 to 25 mph.
*Sunday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in* 
Sun and a few passing clouds. High 88F. Winds SE at 10 to 20 mph.
*Monday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Partly cloudy skies. A stray shower or thunderstorm is possible. High 88F. Winds SE at 10 to 20 mph.
*Synopsis:* 
A weak to moderate onshore flow over the coastal waters will increase to moderate over the southern portions of the bays and near shore waters this afternoon. The gradient between high pressure over the northwest Gulf of Mexico and a trough of low pressure over eastern New Mexico will strengthen Friday with onshore flow increasing to moderate to strong by the afternoon and evening. Small Craft Advisories may be required by Friday night and at times over the weekend as southeast flow strengthens and seas begin to build. 
*Coastal Water Temperature:* 
Port Aransas 82.0 degrees
Seadrift 80.1 degrees
Matagorda Bay 81.0 degrees






​
*Watch our story*





*Download our App on iTunes* 
http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

*Download our App on Google Play* 
http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

*Join our fan page*
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

*1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:*
Mercury Outboards
ES Custom Boats
Simmons Custom Rigging
Power Pole
Wet Sounds
ForEverlast - Hunting & Fishing Products
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Coastline Trailers
CCA - Texas
Building Conservation Trust - CCAâ€™s National Habitat Program
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Tanglefree Waterfowl


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 2*

Pic 2


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 3*

Pic 3


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 4*

Pic 4


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 5*

Pic 5


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 6*

pic 6


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 7*

Pic 7


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Thank You For Serving Our Country!*

The Combat Marine Outdoors experienced the flavors of Seadrift and the rich heritage of the kind folks from this little small town. As a business owner it warms my heart to know all these veterans received such an awesome warm welcome from our town and its people.

The staff served a hot lunch for the Combat Marine Outdoors veterans which consisted of golden fried soft-shell crab, fried butterfly shrimp, hush puppies, Cole slaw, salad, and fresh baked chocolate chip cookies.

Deb Rauterkus Martin and I want to thank Butch Hodges, Louis Buzz Dillon, Judy Brown, Rebecca MuÃ±oz, Patricia Morales, MaryEllen Gonzales, T.J. Angie Christensen, @Itzy Avalos for all the help today.


----------

